# Java EE Framework



## silverlight4 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have just started to learn Jave Enterprise Development,
but i am totally confused by the number of different frameworks 
available. Which is the best framework in your opinion and why.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Eclipse Galileo -- best JavaDoc support and support of huge range of servers.

good code completion too. although practically u would be using Apache but i used nginx with good response time...


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 23, 2010)

silverlight4 said:


> I have just started to learn Jave Enterprise Development,
> but i am totally confused by the number of different frameworks
> available. Which is the best framework in your opinion and why.





arpanmukherjee1 said:


> Eclipse Galileo -- best JavaDoc support and support of huge range of servers.
> 
> good code completion too. although practically u would be using Apache but i used nginx with good response time...



He is talking about framework and you are suggesting him IDE? 

Anyway if you're going to learn J2EE frameworks then go learn Struts,Spring and Wicket.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 23, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> He is talking about framework and you are suggesting him IDE?




    my mistake. i must be 




> Anyway if you're going to learn J2EE frameworks then go learn Struts,Spring and Wicket.



^^ +1.   also Hibernate and CMS like Joomal is a good way to study along side rather than study it later on .....


----------



## silverlight4 (Aug 24, 2010)

How is cms like Joomla related to J2EE

Also is learning Hibernate of any use since JPA 2 has made persistence very easy and productive


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 24, 2010)

silverlight4 said:


> How is cms like Joomla related to J2EE


Its not related to J2EE anyway. May be we can wait for his reply. 



silverlight4 said:


> Also is learning Hibernate of any use since JPA 2 has made persistence very easy and productive



That depends on you. If you think JPA2 is much better than Hibernate, leave it. Afterall its an ORM and can be learn easily if you already know one. But IMO, JPA2 is way better than lazy-old Hibernate.


----------



## silverlight4 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am currently learning struts and java server faces. i think spring is very complex. How do you compare them and which of these will be most  in demand in future


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 24, 2010)

^^
Dont ever compare a framework. Each and every framework has its own added advantage. Like Spring has IoC. Wicket has less configuration and everything is POJO. So we have to learn a few and work on the one that company wants us to.

I like Spring and Wicket more than anything due to its awesome features. Spring integrated with Wicket and some ORM is like a strong base IMO.

And regarding demand, many newer frameworks will come and it'll go like this. As of now, the most demanded framework IMO is 

1. JSF
2. Spring
3. Struts


----------



## Garbage (Aug 24, 2010)

IMO, go for Struts 2 to start with. Its one of the most used J2EE framework in enterprise!


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Aug 24, 2010)

silverlight4 said:


> How is cms like Joomla related to J2EE



never said it is related.... cms is be used whenever a full fledged site is deployed. 

i studied tat way on it and found to be a good option


----------



## Garbage (Aug 25, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> never said it is related.... cms is be used whenever a full fledged site is deployed.
> 
> i studied tat way on it and found to be a good option


 
That (logic) is hard to digest!


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 25, 2010)

Garbage said:


> IMO, go for Struts 2 to start with. Its one of the most used J2EE framework in enterprise!



Spring is way better than Struts 2. Comparing what Spring provides, Struts 2 doesn't even fall in this category.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 25, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Spring is way better than Struts 2. Comparing what Spring provides, Struts 2 doesn't even fall in this category.


 
I wasn't comparing the frameworks. I was talking about what I observed in industry. Did I compare?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 26, 2010)

^^

Neither do I dont want to start a debate on this, but i was suggesting that starting with Struts 2 is not a good idea. Its no better than Spring and so if he starts with Spring itself its good for him. The most demanded J2EE FW as of now is Spring and JSF FYI. Was just emphasizing the points, thats it.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 26, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> The most demanded J2EE FW as of now is Spring and JSF FYI.


 
Any links / info to prove this point please?
Because in my whole professional career in one of the largest IT company in India, I always saw more demand of Struts than Spring / JSF.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 27, 2010)

^^

I said JSF is most demanded FW as of now. But still Struts has its base and that doesn't mean that Struts is out of the league.

Here is some links : 

Struts is the new COBOL; Demand for JSF doubles in 5 months

JSF Jobs, Average Salary for JavaServer Faces (JSF) Skills

JSF passes Swing as the number one Java GUI component model for job demand | Javalobby


----------



## silverlight4 (Sep 4, 2010)

I already know JPA 2, so should i go for Hibernate or not
I see a lot of job advertisements demanding Hibernate
Also what is the scope of web services like SOAP, RESTful
and which is the most popular Java EE server


----------

